# Inquisitor Conversion / Deathwatch Project Log *PIC HEAVY*



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Was going through some of my uncle's old Warhammer stuff I had in storage and came across a High Marshal Helbrecht metal figure I wanted to do something with. I've always wanted to make a small 500-100 pt army of Deathwatch, possibly to use as an attachment or in addition to the Adeptus Mechanicus, so I figured I would start a project log, starting with my conversion of the High Marshal into an Inquisitor.

I just started on this figure last night and used a Dremel tool to get rid of the head and Black Templar iconography, then I attached a head from the Dark Angels Deathwing Knights, and sculpted some fur over where the backpack would have gone and where the iron cross was on the left side of his chest.


























After letting the greenstuff dry over night, I started working on making an Inquisitor icon for his back out of plasticard: 


























I had originally planned on making him a staff, but changed my mind and just made him a hammer. I took one from the Deathwing Knights, filled in the spots where Dark Angel iconography were present, and hacked up two other power weapons to make a longer shaft/handle:


























Putting my Game of Thrones season 4 box set to good use while I wait for the glue to dry  Icon mounted and hammer finished:


























Annnnd finished for tonight - more to follow as I build up the base and add a few finishing touches, then its time to paint!



































































Let me know what ya think!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

You've got to enter this into the monthly conversion competition on here mate! Well done on the kit-bash!

Have a word with @Dave T Hobbit to see if it qualifies for the March competition in terms of submission deadline. Otherwise, definitely enter it for the April competition!

This month's competition entry page is here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=181562


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Woooohooo that's a mean looking inquisitor there mate. Great work!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a great looking Inquisitor. Hell, I'm questioning my level of heresy just looking at it.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback! Didn't even know about the competitions, been a long time since I have been on this site. I just copied and pasted everything over to the March competition and am hopefully not too late. 

I will be posting pictures as I paint him too. He will be a "counts as" Space Marine HQ in game, and the leader of the deathwatch force I plan on doing. I will have to just use this same thread to post progress of the army as I do it. May be a bit slow going as I am a gunsmith and have a lot of other projects I am working on for work, but I figured I'd dip back into 40k as a stress reliever  

Thanks again, glad you guys like it


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey man, welcome back! 

Very nice conversion. You've paid attention to a lot of the details.

I think you might need to tilt him back further on the base once he's glued in. Right new the head is filtered forward and the model leans forward so he looks like he's about to topple over.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Hey man, welcome back!
> 
> Very nice conversion. You've paid attention to a lot of the details.
> 
> I think you might need to tilt him back further on the base once he's glued in. Right new the head is filtered forward and the model leans forward so he looks like he's about to topple over.


Thanks man! Nice to be back in the hobby...again lol. 

If you look at the High Marshal figure I used as a base for the conversion, it leans forward like that for one reason or another. I am thinking he is supposed to look like he's walking, I'm not a huge fan but I am unable to change it unless I add some greenstuff under his feet to make him stand up a bit straighter. Another thing I am unhappy with is the Inquisitor icon on his kneepad. It seems a bit too large, so I need to shave it down a bit, or remove it altogether and figure something else out. 

Here's one I found from Google Images - it sort of shows you how the figure stands:











Here are some pictures I am going to use as reference for future conversions for the Deathwatch army 

I'm going to do a few Deathwatch Keepers, who will be in a squad attached to my Inquisitor. These will be made with Dark Angel Veterans with insignia removed. Their fluff describes them more as guards on Watch Fortresses, but I think I can bend the fluff a bit to make them guards for the Inquisitor, or possibly throw two of them into a Command Squad for the Inquisitor to be attached to. 










I will be doing a Deathwatch Dreadnought and writing fluff for him, as well as modeling a drop pod for him. I need to order some Forgeworld bits for him from the Grey Knights / Inquisition section. 


Any other ideas? Should start painting the Inquisitor tonight or tomorrow, then I am going to start buying and modeling more figures next week, just need to get my Dark Angels sold to fund the new army :good:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Honestly, yeah. I'd say build up the underside of the feet a bit with greenstuff. Right now that forward lunch is dragging down all your good work.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Angelus Censura, how the hell to you get green stuff to look like that? I find it awful to shape!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll definitely add some green stuff build up under the feet, I agree, I think it will look much better. 

As for the fur, I'm not really sure haha. I've been working with green stuff on and off for 6 years, I'm not great but I'm okay. I will have to post up a tutorial for ya sometime in the next few days


----------



## Cleric (Jan 1, 2015)

Damn! Bad ass conversion.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Cleric said:


> Damn! Bad ass conversion.


Thanks! Did a build up on greenstuff under his feet so he doesn't look about to topple over. About 3/4 the way finished with painting him, should have some pictures up this week along with pictures of the Landraider I am currently building with some Scribor after market parts! Need to hunt around for some bits collections as well - if anyone reading this has a large or small collection of Chapter Specific Space Marine bits they are looking to sell or donate (shoulder pads, torsos, helmets, etc. specific to a chapter such as Blood Angels, Space Wolves, etc.) let me know!


----------

